# Your CPU Temp ?



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

Guys Post ur CPU's Idle Temperature and Load Temperature...!!
Along with that mention ur CPU Make And Model

============================================

*farm3.static.flickr.com/2022/1912112980_506347d1d6_m.jpg
Click here to Enlarge

My *CPU Intel Pentium 4 524 3.06 GHz with HT, 1 MB L2 Cache* *(Prescott)*

Overclocked to *3.30* GHz

*Idle *- *29* Deg Celicius

*Load *- *31 - 34* Deg Celicius

With *Stock* Cooling!


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

idle 31,working at max 40 degrees as  per it87 ISA controller.

but sata seagate hdd gaves 40 degrees.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

LOL.. which is that CPU.. can u give more specs ?


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

yeah-p4 2.8ghz prescott.i have posted what is reported by the temp sensors-lm_sensors.install it in ur linux santhosha


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

lol... u r the only one who call my name's real kannada prounciation  Santhosha... COOL 

And BTW... ur Prescott is HOT


----------



## mikeon (Nov 8, 2007)

P4 2.4 ghz always around 30-34 degrees


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ WOw thats HOT


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 8, 2007)

My CPU - Intel Pentium 4 Prescott 3GHz 

Temp. 

Idle - 60 Degree C
Load - 65-67


----------



## max_demon (Nov 8, 2007)

*img232.imageshack.us/img232/7830/63236622wv8.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ this is really HOT


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

my strange reading on speedfan  
*img212.imageshack.us/img212/7886/28283535ve8.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Nov 8, 2007)

thats becoz my cpu dont have thermal paste

^^can u tell me how to increase bus speed

*img144.imageshack.us/img144/2919/blahblahzm8.gif


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

^^ sorry boss ,, im not into flirting with clock speed.. 

here is my old desktop temperatures  .. now the mobo is gone for replacement.
*img137.imageshack.us/img137/4963/tempqt2.th.jpg


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 8, 2007)

How come you guys have so low temp on prescott?

My CPU: Pentium D 2.8GHz
Idle: 58 degrees
Full Load: 67 degrees


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

@ charan bro... 81 deg...? WOW... u can fry some pakodas!


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

yea my mom uses it sometime if the gas gets over


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 8, 2007)

I have an AMD Athlon 3200+ 2.0 GHz on a Gigabyte GA K8 N51GMF-9 motherboard. Idle temperature is 50c and load is 55 to 58c


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ thats not bad.. when compared with charan bro's


----------



## praka123 (Nov 8, 2007)

detailed info from ubuntu(show off   ):

```
root@gutsy:~# sensors
it8712-isa-0290
Adapter: ISA adapter
VCore 1:   +1.33 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   
VCore 2:   +2.59 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   
+3.3V:     +3.30 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.08 V)   
+5V:       +5.11 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   
+12V:     +11.84 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max = +16.32 V)   
-12V:     -13.86 V  (min = -27.36 V, max =  +3.93 V)   
-5V:       -4.84 V  (min = -13.64 V, max =  +4.03 V)   
Stdby:     +6.85 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.85 V)   ALARM
VBat:      +3.04 V
fan1:     1562 RPM  (min =  664 RPM, div = 8)          
[B]CPU Temp:    +38°C[/B]  (low  =  +127°C, high =   +70°C)   sensor = diode
```
harddisk:

```
root@gutsy:~# hddtemp /dev/sda
/dev/sda: [B]ST380013AS: 39°C[/B]
```


```
=== START OF INFORMATION SECTION ===
Model Family:     Seagate Barracuda 7200.7 and 7200.7 Plus family
Device Model:     ST380013AS
Serial Number:    5JVF2CN4
Firmware Version: 3.18
User Capacity:    80,026,361,856 bytes
Device is:        In smartctl database [for details use: -P show]
ATA Version is:   6
ATA Standard is:  ATA/ATAPI-6 T13 1410D revision 2
Local Time is:    Thu Nov  8 17:42:31 2007 IST
SMART support is: Available - device has SMART capability.
SMART support is: Enabled
```


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

@ praka... thats not bad bro ... thumbsup! ... 

LOL i'm telling this after i saw some AMD's readings... Intel is bit cool


----------



## sg1 (Nov 8, 2007)

45,55 oC are not intolerable in INTEL systems anyway!!

they can handle heat MUCH better than AMD chips 

Even 60oC for INTEL is quite common, I don't know what people get worried about? Obviously the cooler the better but believe me....I've seen a hell of a lot worse


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm the only one here to have a Coolest Overclocked Prescott


----------



## pushkaraj (Nov 8, 2007)

A little bit offtopic. My hd temps go upto 48c which concerns me. Will such temps affect the life of the hd.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

its not really HOT... but still its above normal.. but under safe condition.


----------



## utsav (Nov 8, 2007)

My P4 524 HT 3.06 Ocd to 3.45 GHz runs at 36degees idle and 60 degrees at 100% load

@gigacore ,how ur P4 is so cool


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 8, 2007)

^ coz i'm COOL 

Man its a long story, ask charan and sg1... they will explain


----------



## sg1 (Nov 8, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> ^ coz i'm COOL
> 
> Man its a long story, ask charan and sg1... they will explain


Well I can't really explain as you live in a warmer climate than me and are using stock cooling . However I did notice that your 12v rail in your PSU is running just over 8.5v ? Would this affect OC'g and temperatures?.........anyone?.......... Here's my readout-
*farm3.static.flickr.com/2419/1920415473_3715c2edb5_o.jpg


----------



## RCuber (Nov 8, 2007)

When the service guy removed the stock fan from the processor I noticed that the thickness of the thermal paste was about 1mm think .. its this too much?


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 9, 2007)

@gigacore dude yeh tumhare computer ka hi temp post kiya hai na ya phir yeh bhi GF ka.


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 9, 2007)

Idle 55-60 c
100% load 60-65 c Max with Cooler Master hyper L3....else with Stock i was getting temp like 60-80 c .....  .....my stock heatsink got fcked up....


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 9, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> Idle 55-60 c
> 100% load 60-65 c Max with Cooler Master hyper L3....else with Stock i was getting temp like 60-80 c .....  .....my stock heatsink got fcked up....


uska fyada utha lol milk usi pe boil kiya kar


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 9, 2007)

any ways guys if i lay a thick layer of Thermal paste will that help to lower down the temp more ????


----------



## hemant_mathur (Nov 9, 2007)

40-44 degrees on Intel c2d E6850 (3.0 Ghz)


----------



## sg1 (Nov 9, 2007)

prateek_san said:
			
		

> any ways guys if i lay a thick layer of Thermal paste will that help to lower down the temp more ????


NO! In fact it will just make a bloody mess when it liquifies- a mm thick is about just right, and dont go right to the edges of the CPU with it either or it will ooze out onto surround MOBO area which could cause a problem if you are using something such as ARTIC 5 paste.

The main idea of the paste is to take up any microscopic imperfections in the surfaces of both the CPU and HEATSINK, giving a more effective surface area with which to dissipate heat away from your CPU


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

@ gaurav.. its Mine's


----------



## praka123 (Nov 9, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> A little bit offtopic. My hd temps go upto 48c which concerns me. Will such temps affect the life of the hd.


 this is high.for my seagate 80GB.max it comes 41-42.
@pushku:I suppose your on windows.there may be some software that comes along with ur hdd or get some software to do a *S.M.A.R.T* Test for ur hdd.check whether it passes!
softwares:
*en.wikipedia.org/wiki/S.M.A.R.T.#Software


----------



## prateek_san (Nov 9, 2007)

sg1 said:
			
		

> NO! In fact it will just make a bloody mess when it liquifies- a mm thick is about just right, and dont go right to the edges of the CPU with it either or it will ooze out onto surround MOBO area which could cause a problem if you are using something such as ARTIC 5 paste.
> 
> The main idea of the paste is to take up any microscopic imperfections in the surfaces of both the CPU and HEATSINK, giving a more effective surface area with which to dissipate heat away from your CPU



ok got the point.....


----------



## sg1 (Nov 9, 2007)

pushkaraj said:
			
		

> A little bit offtopic. My hd temps go upto 48c which concerns me. Will such temps affect the life of the hd.


The cooler a HDD runs, the longer it can last(as a general rule) 
Firstly if you have more than one HDD , then place the System drive in the bottom slot of the rack inside your case as the air is coolest there. 

Secondaly if you have more than one HDD, then placing it anywhere else would cause the heat from the other drives rising and contributing towards the overall temperature of your system drive! 

Thirdly have you got a HDD fan attached to the underside of you HDD? I have one on each of my drives and it REALLY helps to knock off a few degrees  Something like this should do it for you LOOK HERE


----------



## Cyrus_the_virus (Nov 9, 2007)

P4 Prescott 2.8GHz@stock cooling with AS5

Idle - 55 degrees @ 2000-3000 CPU Fan RPM
Load - 65-69 degrees @ 4000-5000 CPU Fan RPM ---> Gets freaking noisy! As if you're near a formula one engine at top revs!!


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2007)

How are those prescotts running so cool? Mine idles at 56 and goes upto 75 and such...


----------



## RCuber (Nov 9, 2007)

ok guys .. Giga says he has got 6-7 fans.. so he can keep the CPU cool


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 9, 2007)

^ Na.. not 7, but... My cabinet has 3, and CPU has 1, PSU has 1 and GPU has 1.. here excluding PSU and GPU, 4 fans will cool my proccy.... and my goodness the +12v rail is around 8.14, this is the main reason i think... And after overclocking the 12v rail remained the same... but my FSB was gone up.


----------



## sg1 (Nov 10, 2007)

well I've got 2x80mm in front panel,1x80mm in side panel,1x80mm in rear panel,2x40mm on HDD x2,80mm CPU fan and 120mm PSU fan and even I don't get those idle temps!! and I clean my pc out at LEAST every two weeks


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

sg1 said:
			
		

> well I've got 2x80mm in front panel,1x80mm in side panel,1x80mm in rear panel,2x40mm on HDD x2,80mm CPU fan and 120mm PSU fan and even I don't get those idle temps!! and I clean my pc out at LEAST every two weeks


Thodi jagah banake bed bhi wahin rakh lo yaar.


----------



## sg1 (Nov 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> Thodi jagah banake bed bhi wahin rakh lo yaar.


Excuse me for being non multi lingual... but would someone care to translate for me?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

sg1 said:
			
		

> Excuse me for being non multi lingual... but would someone care to translate for me?


he said " make some room there and put a bed in there"


----------



## sg1 (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL , actually I was thing of putting a swimming pool in and then chuck GIGACORES tower in just for bragging how cool his system is ROTF- only joking M8


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

sg1 said:
			
		

> LOL , actually I was thing of putting a swimming pool in and then chuck GIGACORES tower in just for bragging how cool his system is ROTF- only joking M8


sorry i thought you know hindi.


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

gaurav_indian said:
			
		

> sorry i thought you know hindi.


I think its time for you to know who speaks/reads hindi .. all members cannot be comfortable with hindi rite  ...


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> I think its time for you to know who speaks/reads hindi .. all members cannot be comfortable with hindi rite  ...


theek hai yeh kaam pe tumhe rakha jaata hai


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

LOL  .. Ill better use english


----------



## sg1 (Nov 10, 2007)

Charan said:
			
		

> LOL  .. Ill better use english


I feel really guilty now  Maybe I should learn some Indian as you have all taken the time/effort to learn my language.


----------



## gaurav_indian (Nov 10, 2007)

sg1 said:
			
		

> I feel really guilty now  Maybe I should learn some Indian as you have all taken the time/effort to learn my language.


Do u watch bolly movies?


----------



## RCuber (Nov 10, 2007)

@sg1 no no you got me wrong.. that reply was not for you..  I was not trying to offend you or any one else..  

@gaurav a humble request.. please use english in techincal/technology related threads.


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

So my CPU is the coolest prescott here


----------



## utsav (Nov 10, 2007)

^^tu ek kaam kar.apne presscott ko +12v rail supply dene ki jagah +3.3v supply de.uska temperature negative mein chala jayega.


----------



## max_demon (Nov 10, 2007)

WTF! *img225.imageshack.us/img225/6204/12nt5.gif


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 10, 2007)

^ lol


----------



## sg1 (Nov 11, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> WTF! *img225.imageshack.us/img225/6204/12nt5.gif


Either your mobo doesn't support SPEEDFAN(very rare) or you need to reinstall the application OR you mobo sensors are falty !!!!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2007)

^^ noise sunte toh isa nahi kahetay (if you'd hear the noise you would'nt believed this)

and regarding 0 RPM , i have'nt connected the sensors only


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

^ record the noise using ur mp3 player or cellphone and upload to RS


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2007)

*rapidshare.com/files/68906666/MOV00001.3gp


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 11, 2007)

hmmm, sounds weird


----------



## cool_techie_tvm (Nov 11, 2007)

Another detailed reading from my ubuntu desktop :

```
root@praveen-desktop:~# sensorsadm1025-i2c-0-2d
Adapter: SMBus I801 adapter at efa0
+2.5V:     +2.45 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +3.32 V)   
VCore:     +1.45 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +2.99 V)   
+3.3V:     +3.28 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.38 V)   
+5V:       +5.10 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +6.64 V)   
VCC:       +3.23 V  (min =  +0.00 V, max =  +4.38 V)   
CPU Temp:  +44.0°C  (low  =    +0°C, high =  +127°C)   
M/B Temp:  +41.0°C  (low  =    +0°C, high =  +127°C)   
vid:      +1.500 V  (VRM Version 9.0)

smsc47m1-isa-0800
Adapter: ISA adapter
fan1:     2997 RPM  (min =  640 RPM, div = 8)          
fan2:        0 RPM  (min =  640 RPM, div = 8)
```


```
Harddisk temp :
root@praveen-desktop:~# hddtemp /dev/sda
/dev/sda: ST340016A: 50°C
```


----------



## praka123 (Nov 11, 2007)

^ur hdd is a lil hot!  format ur post in 
	
	



```
...wrapper.it will be easy for reading!congos btw! :)
u can set audio alarm if temps are over threshold."hardware-sensors" applet has that option.research if u like.
```


----------

